# Dongle - Clé USB - Copie?



## EtVlan (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour!

Il y a quelques jours au bureau, nous avions égaré une clé USB (Dongle) qui sert 
à faire fonctionner un logiciel en particulier. Quelle panique!! Sans le dongle, impossible de faire fonctionner le logiciel.

Donc...  

Existe-t-il un moyen de faire une «copie» de ce dongle? pour pouvoir utilliser le logiciel sans le dongle original?

Merci!

(Il sagit d'un dongle USB)


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Février 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Existe-t-il un moyen de faire une «copie» de ce dongle? pour pouvoir utilliser le logiciel sans le dongle original?
> Merci!


Je te dirais NON !

*C'est une solution matérielle éprouvée pour la protection des logiciels.
Chaque clé possède un numéro de série unique.*

La protection peut-être à la fois matériel et logicielle en introduisant un bout de code qui, s'il n'est pas lu interrompt le programme.

Conclusion : Ne pas perdre cette clef où acheter le logiciel avec lequel elle est fournie...


----------

